# 65 Steering Column Question



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Has anyone installed an Ididit tilt column in their 65 GTO? If so, can you explain how you installed the steering wheel? I’m trying to install an OE Wood steering wheel and having problems finding correct hub, horn components, etc. Any help/advice appreciated.


----------



## #1MikeLedterman (Jul 29, 2017)

SLSTEVE said:


> Has anyone installed an Ididit tilt column in their 65 GTO? If so, can you explain how you installed the steering wheel? I’m trying to install an OE Wood steering wheel and having problems finding correct hub, horn components, etc. Any help/advice appreciated.





SLSTEVE said:


> Has anyone installed an Ididit tilt column in their 65 GTO? If so, can you explain how you installed the steering wheel? I’m trying to install an OE Wood steering wheel and having problems finding correct hub, horn components, etc. Any help/advice appreciated.


I had the same problem, I sent my old steering wheel and the new one back to the person I 
purchased it from. He told me the splines were machined wrong on the new one. Sent a New one back and it fit fine


----------

